# Sti_Trace.log



## jorge (25 Mai 2003)

Hallo liebe Freunde,

ich hab (wahrscheinlich nach meinem "in-teligence-Abenteuer") einen Eintrag im Windows-Verzeichnis, der nicht gelöscht werden kann:

Sti_Trace.log

Leider hab ich bisher unter anderen Suchmaschinen keinen Hinweis erhalten, um was es sich heir handelt und wie man das Ding wieder gelöscht kriegt.

Vieleicht was einer von euch Rat. Vielen Dank!

Jorge


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (25 Mai 2003)

Hi!

Wenn sich eine Datei nicht löschen läßt, dann liegt es daran, daß noch ein Programm mit der Datei arbeitet, also im Augenblick auf Deinem PC aktiv ist. Starte Deinen PC im "Abgesicherten Modus" und schaue Dir die Datei mit dem Editor an. Dann dürftest Du schon Hinweise finden.

Außerdem checke Deinen PC mit Werkzeugen wie Ad-Aware oder Spybot.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Hoppel (25 Mai 2003)

Hallo,

die Datei ist eine zu Windows gehörende Datei (wird grundsätzlich mit installiert) und ungefährlich. Die Datei hat mit dem sogenannten STIMON (Still Image Monitor) z.B. für Digi-Kameras oder Scanner zu tun. Dieser permanent laufende Modus hält die Datei offen und sperrt sie somit gegen das Löschen.

Du kannst die Datei mit msconfig "behandeln" - aber wie gesagt, sie ist ungefährlich.

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2003)

*Sti_trace*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Dann bin ich ja beruhigt!


----------

